

5 Years with Adsense - DevFactor
http://www.devfactor.net/2015/01/13/5-years-adsense/

======
bullcity
Are you sure it's solely the amount of traffic leading to higher CPCs? Perhaps
your higher traffic articles from December are on topics with a higher CPC?
Time of year might have something to do with it as well. It makes sense to me
that CPCs for a lot of topics would increase leading up to Christmas.

~~~
MateuszMucha
These were my thoughts exactly. The guy cannot draw conclusions from the
traffic and CPC numbers alone. The content's changed, the traffic sources
probably changed (the sudden surge had to come from somewhere), the time has
changed. I earn money on mobile app's ads. December is by far the most
profitable month and I imagine it's purely because people buy more crap before
Christmas, which drives up the demand for ad traffic.

